# Three charged in Truro drug bust



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Stefan Rosenkampff Ansel Morris Kyle Roderick
*







*

*TRURO* - Three local residents were arrested on alleged drug charges Wednesday evening. Police stopped a vehicle on Shore Road just after 5:30 PM and arrested Stefan Rosenkampff and Ansel Morris both 18 on charges of possession of a class D substance (marijuana). Subsequent investigation led to the arrest of 21-year old Kyle Roderick at his workplace, the Citgo gas station on Route 6. Roderick was charged with possession of class D with intent to distribute and possession of class D (subsequent offense). Truro Police assisted by Provincetown and Wellfleet Police and the Barnstable County Sheriff's K-9 unit seized a large quantity of marijuana, various drug paraphernalia, a replica handgun and large amount of cash (pictured above). The suspects will be arraigned in Orleans District Court on Thursday morning. Posted in 11/16 at 1:00 AM. Photos furnished by Truro PD.


----------

